# Windows Server 2003 SP2 - Catalog Error 80040153



## mckva10 (Jul 29, 2010)

Help! So, I have done my due diligence before reaching out for help and I am stumped. I am working to install / configure doc management software. Installation was interrupted and it appears it has messed up my COM Security settings. i have been all over Google trying to find a work-around to fix the situation.

Error condition occurs when trying to uninstall the software - Error 0x80040153. As I understand it, this indicates an invalid registry entry. I have tried to access the Properties within the Component Services console, but the Properties will not display. I have tried to access it from another computer, as directed in another support article, to no avail. I cannot access the Properties of My Computer within the Component Services no matter how I attempt to get there. 

Event Viewer shows DCOM error 10020, but cannot access the properties of the events.

Any ideas are GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## AshleyJones (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi there

We are having exactly the same problem with a number of Win 2K3 SR2 servers that we are trying to update. We have resorted to rebuilding a couple from scratch. Sometimes we have needed to do this twice before it will work.

But the $64,000 question is - which DMS are you trying to install/configure?

We have been trying toi update some servers to Opentext eDocs DM5.21 CU5. I would be *very* interested to know what product has given you exactly the same problem.

Regards
Ashley Jones


----------



## AshleyJones (Aug 25, 2010)

Replying to my own reply.... The vendor has provided us with a registry file with known good DCOM settings and it seems to have fixed things.


----------

